# [2012] Consolidated Resort Management is now Somerpointe Resorts?



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 17, 2012)

When did this happen?  

Looks like all of the Maui resorts are now in this new resort group.  

They are pushing RCI Points.  The 2 bedrooms at Kahana Villas get 63,500 points for $1K or more in MF's.  What a ripoff!  They have to be kidding.  An old product (RCI Points), sold with old timeshares.  

How are they going to sell this product?  And what happened to Consolidated Resorts, the developer, who was bankrupt.  

Sleazy, sleazy salespeople are going to start pushing a product they can sell to current owners.  I wish everyone knew about TUG, so no one would have to deal with this new sales pitch.

RCI Points are not worth more than 1 cent each in MF's, and this "developer" is going to push points on all of the owners.  Give me a break and leave me alone during my stay next month.  

II is losing a lot of Maui resorts to RCI.  Sad.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 17, 2012)

*We can stay with I.I. - they're not really losing resorts*



rickandcindy23 said:


> When did this happen?
> 
> Looks like all of the Maui resorts are now in this new resort group.
> 
> II is losing a lot of Maui resorts to RCI.  Sad.



I own at the Sands of Kahana.  All of this is a bit confusing for me.  Also, like you, I haven't been able to see much positive in this RCI points stuff.  But it isn't quite as bad as you would think.

The SOK will "kind of" be a dual affilliation resort.  Owners can stay with I.I.  If they want to go over to RCI, I "think" that they have to convert to point$$. They have to go through a company called Kinaloa (I probably screwed up the spelling) properties.  There is a cost to switching to points, and I think that it is in the thousands of dollars.  There was a scare when they announced the RCI deal, but II, CRM, and the SOK staff reassured me that I could stay with II.

I think that part of the motivation for them offerring RCI is to get rid of their inventory of foreclosed units.  When I was there in Feb, I recall that they were trying to sell TS for $10K hoping that most people didn't realize that you could buy them on eBay for a few hundred.  Kinaloa is the company doing this.  I have sent two inquiries to them and neither were responded to.  So, I don't think that they're going to be overly successful.  The reason why I said that the SOK will be "kind of " a dual affilliation resort is the poor response from Kinaloa (or whatever their name is).  I would have thought that they would be sending me stuff in the mail and calling me at dinner time to try to sell me their product.  But I'm glad that aren't wasting my time.:rofl: 

It is kind of a tangled web in regards to CRM/CRI/Sommerpoint/Soleil/ASNY, etc..  CRI (the people who built the Consolidated TS) went bankrupt.  They were bought by ASNY (who was somehow previously related to CRI).  Somerpoint is an ASNY company.  

I see on the Somerpoint website that they refer to the Hawaiian CRM properties as "their resorts".  But they are developers and those properties have been developed.  The maintenance is coming from some CRM or Soleil group.  So, except for perhaps some tie in through ASNY or through the RCI points deal, I think that they are trying to legitimize or "puff up" their importance in this tangled web.:annoyed:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 17, 2012)

It sure is a tangled web!  I agree.

These timeshares are sold out, and I resent the management company being in cahoots with a company selling owners something else.  Consolidated needs replacing with Trading Places or some other company on the islands.  

Once you own a timeshare, you own it, and why would they think converting a timeshare to RCI Points has any value at all.  

There is a concerned group of owners at Sands of Kahana.  Do you know about it?  I can give you the information.


----------



## PrettyKitties (Feb 17, 2012)

I own at Hono Koa & just served my 2013 week & deposited my week with RCI.  Had a few problems, but I was able to deposit the week.  I too am curious what things will be like in the future, I like my week & don't want to convert to points.  I hope the level of service remains the same for weeks owners.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 17, 2012)

*Sands of Kahana Concerned Owners - SOKCO*



rickandcindy23 said:


> It sure is a tangled web!  I agree.
> 
> 
> There is a concerned group of owners at Sands of Kahana.  Do you know about it?  I can give you the information.



I agree with all of your points.

Yes, I am familiar with the Sands of Kahana Concerned Owners.  

Right now 3 or 5 of the board of Directors are direct employees of the ASNY/CRM/Soleil/CRI/Somerpointe conglomerate.  The other 2 BOD people appear to be hand picked and management endorsed individuals.  

I am concerned that many SOK owners either just throw their proxies away or sign over their proxy voting rights to the incumbent BODs.  

Me ?  I'm voting for Charlie Johnson.  He is an independent.  I personally think that it is more healthy to have a balance in the BOD.  I think that there needs to be a bylaw or a Hawaiian law that says that the management company or any of its business relatives cannot have more board members than the percentage that they directly own.  If they have less than, say 20%, then it might be healthy to have ONE management co. director on the board.  My opinion - - others may differ


----------



## Kona Lovers (Feb 19, 2012)

This is indeed interesting.  We own at the Kona Islander, but all the annual meeting and proxy information we received this year included financial statements for Kahana Villa, not our resort as they always have before.  Maybe it's just oversight and error on some mail clerk's part, but it did seem odd.

Marty


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 17, 2012)

*The newest twist - (I'm NOT HAPPY dammit!)*

:annoyed: This week I learned that Consolidated Resorts Management (CRM) has directed Interval International, II, to no longer accept owner deposits.

When I was on I.I. and wanted to look at potential exchanges, I noticed that the Sands of Kahana ( or SOK ) which is managed by CRM only partially showed under my units.  I saw that the SOK said "Bulk Deposit, floating unit, floating week".  If I wanted to search for potential exchanges there was nothing that I could click on.

I called II and after some venting learned that CRM ( Consolidated Resorts) has directed them that I can no longer enter my own exchange.

Here's what they are trying to do:  If you have a SOK reservation and want to see what it could be exchanged for....  well YOU CAN'T !!!  If you want to do that, you call CRM, and ask them to transfer over part of their "bulk deposits".  Your week is transferred.  Period.  So if you want the option of booking your home resort as a back up and then look to see what other options you have.  WELL YOU JUST PLAIN CANNOT DO THAT!!!  You either keep your reservation or you trade it away - - no looking in advance.

Bulk deposit - - so, if you were one of those people who booked a February in Maui and then wanted to get maximum tradeability in an exchange.  Well, forget that!!  CRM wants to deposit one of its bulk deposit (low demand and/or low occupancy) weeks.  So why does Marriott have Platinum, Gold and Silver weeks and why do they command different resale prices?  Because the TDI or travel demand index of the week that you are trading DOES matter.

I'm upset.  I brought this to the attention of CRM management.  They seemed to be unaware of this issue but promised to "get to the bottom of this".  If they FIX this, I'll give them credit.  If not, I'll continue on my (mini) rant including names and phone numbers.

Has anyone else, who is an owner with CRM noticed this significant change?  CRM includes Tahiti (LV), Tahiti Village, Club de Soleil, Sands of Kahana, Kahana Beach, Honokoa, The Gardens of West Maui, Kahana Villa Resort, Maui Beach, Maui Banyan, Kona Islander, and Villas at Regal Palms (Florida).

CRM:  I'm keeping track of how many time you annoy me!!!

  :annoyed:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 17, 2012)

It all looks pretty sleazy to me.  We stayed at Hono Koa (our own unit) last month. There are large magnets on the refrigerators at Hono Koa talking up RCI Points, with an invitation to give a call to find out about the system.  I believe it's Kainoa properties selling it on the island, but it's pure sleaze to sell someone RCI Points, when the product is losing its credibility after every RCI update.  Paying nearly 2 cents in MF's a point for RCI Points is not a smart thing to do.   

The people in the hot tub that week were telling us that the salespeople are pushing 9K Points weeks, which they tout as numerous.  What a joke.  We own RCI Points, and at 1 cent per point, I can find some exchanges, but not for 9K anymore, and who travels at the last-minute anyway.


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 14, 2012)

Say a little prayer for me as we agreed to do presentation by Kainoa Properties for $100 toward a road to Hana van trip.   Concierge is Expedia at SOK and Gardens at West Maui where we are now. 

Apparently we are also getting a 10% discount as Consolidated owners and a $25 credit from the cards they hand out upon check-in in nearly every hotel and TS on the island.   We were told that Kainoa has taken the foreclosed weeks of Consolidated and are selling those, and it would make sense they are pushing RCI points as the room key reads that they are "...Exclusive Agent of the Vacation Club and RCI Points/RCI Platinum.   Increase the flexibility of the timeshare you already own.   Schedule a meeting today through your concierge."

I'll fill you in on our experience which is slated for Tuesday morning, we've said no to many of these before.  I'd rather not do the presentation but as we've already over spent on last week, $100 is helpful.  

We're already in points with our HI (formerly Summer Bay LV) weeks and in fact used that to exchange into SOK last week.   My guess is Kainoa deposited the foreclosed weeks into RCI and if the thread is correct about not permitting additional deposits into II, they may be in the process of converting to RCI.   

We all know here on TUG that TS sales generally is a honorable profession (LOL) and what to expect.   I won't enjoy it but it can be interesting to learn the latest practices and lies.   So long as we go in with a firm string of no's and our eyes wide open we should be ok.  <g>  More later Tuesday.


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 14, 2012)

http://www.kainoaproperties.com


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 16, 2012)

*Consolidated Properties shifting to RCI Points, dropping II*

This is not exactly new news as it was discussed some previously in this thread: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177147

What is interesting to me is that we were never notified that there was a shift in affiliations.   Did a t/s presentation today with a rep from Kainoa, a t/s sales person who's been at it for likely 40 years who indicated that all the consolidated properties are moving away from II and to RCI.   The board(s) (controlled by Consolidated) voted this last year and we were to get an e-mail from Kainoa.

I did a email search and found and unread e-mail from them last December announcing they were selling RCI points.  Consoldated's website shows them as dual affiliate right now, but Kainoa say they are moving to RCI, that they are the official company representing the Consolidated properties to making points conversions as well as selling unused foreclosure weeks at the effected properties.    Now I will caution that his is what we got from a sales rep, but combined with what we're now hearing on Tug is appears to be true.

fyi...


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 16, 2012)

*I think that it is going to be dual affilliated*



UWSurfer said:


> This is not exactly new news as it was discussed some previously in this thread: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177147
> 
> What is interesting to me is that we were never notified that there was a shift in affiliations.   Did a t/s presentation today with a rep from Kainoa, a t/s sales person who's been at it for likely 40 years who indicated that all the consolidated properties are moving away from II and to RCI.   The board(s) (controlled by Consolidated) voted this last year and we were to get an e-mail from Kainoa.
> 
> ...



I think that it is going to be dual affilliated and that they are not shifting from one to another.  I think that the TS salesman was intentionally misleading you.

I tried contacting Kainoa via email a couple of times and they never responded.  Also, I see that their website is still only partially done.  When I click on Price it says under construction.  But maybe that is intentional so that they can set the asking price based on quizzing me first.  

I agree with you that Con solidated didn't do a very good job of communicating either this or their change to them selecting your weeks if you're going to deposit. IIRC, the Con solidated communique was vague and implied a shift rather than a dual affiliation.  

At the time that this 2nd affilliation was becoming common knowledge, II posted the following message to II owners of SOK (and presumably the other Hawaii Con solidated resorts):

"Your home resort may have recently notified you of its decision to affiliate with an alternative exchange program and this may have left you confused about the status of your Interval International membership. We want to clarify this immediately.

"Rest assured you have every right to retain your membership in Interval International and to continue to exchange through its network. There is absolutely no reason why you shouldn't continue to enjoy all of the benefits and services of Interval International, including the exchange privilege, for as long as you wish to remain an Interval International member...."

I still haven't taken the time to see if I could enroll my week in RCI by just paying the annual membership fee or whether I need to pay big bucks to shift to points.  

So at this point in time I wouldn't lose any sleep over the thread of shifting affiliation.


----------



## budmeyer12 (Oct 16, 2012)

We own 2 consolidated properties in Las Vegas and also attended a sales presentation. The sales people are definetely pushing the RCI points...a "Higher Up" told us he was dumping 80% of his inventory into RCI...but when I asked if he was forcing us to join RCI....I told him quite bluntly "that I own a week and had no interest in purchasing points or switching to RCI"....and eventually he said we could continue with II if we wanted to.....and so far there hasn't been a problem with trading with II. I don't know how he could dump 80% of the inventory if he doesn't own it....I dont know where this is headed but I am not impressed so far. We just received our voting Proxies 2 weeks ago and I see no one who is not in someway associated with the timeshare industry. No owner representation that I see....that may not be good.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 16, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> When did this happen?
> 
> Looks like all of the Maui resorts are now in this new resort group.
> 
> ...



I hope Maui Schooner isn't being transferred into this group.

Sterling


----------



## TSLVHub (Jan 5, 2013)

*No Worries*



rickandcindy23 said:


> When did this happen?
> 
> Looks like all of the Maui resorts are now in this new resort group.
> 
> ...




Consolidated Resorts went Bk due to Goldman Sachs claiming Bk on their mortgage docs. Not a specific intention of the actual developer. Be thankful as I've heard horror stories of owners of BK resort companies that don;t know where to pay their HOA and their interval forecloses... They no longer know who to contact to book time and they spend months being bounced around. Is it a shock to Consolidated Owners? Yes! At least there is a light at the end of the tunnel. There are many TS developers that have aquisitioned and converted affiliate companies such as TPI, II or RCI. The great part for former Consolidated Owners is that ASNY stepped in and created an allowance for potential growth in their current membership rather than allow the declaration to stand idle. It seems that HOA fees tend to rise on a consistent basis and there are other monopolized TS entities that charge far more for far less. There are very few TS companies that have NOT been involved with charging conversion fees for weeks to points. RCI rather, charges for weeks for deposit, regardless. As experienced TS owners, you all realize that what you own makes a huge difference in your conversion points. I find that you tend to recieve the same shared benefits from one affiliate company to the next. Bonus weeks, last minute bookings, trading intervals and so on...  Stay educated on what your home resorts are offering. Ask specific questions, This doesnt mean you always have to buy in to the pitch, however, it is always a benefit to stay informed. There are benefits to RCI... II typically trades week to week. RCi has variations that allow you to split weeks and bank the remainder and pay less for weeks resorts verses points, not to mention the location variance is larger in RCI. Each affliciate program has it's benefits. Question if you can keep your weeks and still benefit from RCI as an affliate company, What is the exchange fee and how does it vary? What is the annual fee and can you pay in bulk years for a discount? Can you still gain access to the same resort areas? What are the names and what are the ammenities? How will this affect my HOA and what is the average point based cost for your specific destination? Get it in writing! 
I live in Las Vegas. I see all the various TS companies in town and still see Consolidated / SummerPointe Resorts a very viable TS company. In accordance to the resort ammenities and comfort of stay... I still love traveling there for my stay-cations. Great for my 10 year old and his buddies for the summers!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 5, 2013)

Please click EDIT and double space between paragraphs, for better readability.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 6, 2013)

TSLVHub said:


> Consolidated Resorts went Bk due to Goldman Sachs claiming Bk on their mortgage docs. ...The great part for former Consolidated Owners is that ASNY stepped in and created an allowance for potential growth in their current membership rather than allow the declaration to stand idle. ... I find that you tend to recieve the same shared benefits from one affiliate company to the next. There are benefits to RCI... II typically trades week to week. ...
> I live in Las Vegas.



How long have you worked for ASNY/Sommerpointe/CRMLV and what is your position in that firm?


----------



## helen (Jan 8, 2013)

It is my understanding that Sands of Kahana is still managed by Consolidated Resorts.  The management portion did not go bankrupt.  It was the development portion.  Also, owners can choose to remain in II or affiliate with RCI.  There is no pressure for current owners to leave II and go with RCI.


----------



## ceil01 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have two weeks in Kahana Beach and one in Sands of Kahana.  I have not been able to deposit my Kahana Beach weeks. 

:annoyed: I called CRMLV and they said, they are doing it a different way, and don't have the inventory.  I don't know what that means.    They deposited a SOA week for my Kahana Week so that I would have something to exchange for, for this year.  So, it was a leftover week that they had, that was due to expire on 9/30.  I did not much care, because it gave me an exchange.   They said I would get my weeks deposited when they straighten things out.  I am still in the dark, about the two other weeks and am hoping this does work out.  I have no intention of moving to points. 

 I am curious if people trying to get a week at their home resort have the same problem, or if it is just an exchange problem.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 5, 2013)

*A deposit issue*



ceil01 said:


> I have two weeks in Kahana Beach and one in Sands of Kahana.  I have not been able to deposit my Kahana Beach weeks.
> 
> :annoyed: I called CRMLV and they said, they are doing it a different way, and don't have the inventory.  I don't know what that means.    They deposited a SOA week for my Kahana Week so that I would have something to exchange for, for this year.  So, it was a leftover week that they had, that was due to expire on 9/30.  I did not much care, because it gave me an exchange.   They said I would get my weeks deposited when they straighten things out.  I am still in the dark, about the two other weeks and am hoping this does work out.  I have no intention of moving to points.
> 
> I am curious if people trying to get a week at their home resort have the same problem, or if it is just an exchange problem.



I think that it is a deposit issue and not an exchange issue.  

If you want to deposit, then you need to call CRMLV and THEY will choose a date that they deposit in II on your behalf.   

Smart people tell me that to get the maximum exchange trade power that you should deposit a high demand week.  Obviously, that is not what CRMLV is doing.  I'm hoping that there is some sort of agreement with Interval that values all deposits whether September or February at EXACTLY the same trade power.  But no one is saying that, so I suspect that when CRM selects a low-value week that, yes, it affects our trade power.  CRM:  I know that you monitor these posts - - how about commenting?


----------

